# White/Ascol & Caner brothers. Debate Canceled - UPDATED



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 6, 2006)

It appears as though the debate IS off. See here:

http://aomin.org/index.php?itemid=1566

and

http://aomin.org/index.php?itemid=1568

and finally

http://aomin.org/index.php?itemid=1569

[Edited on 10-6-2006 by fivepointcalvinist]


----------



## Ivan (Oct 6, 2006)

Amazing. I think the verdict is in...the Caner brothers are wimps.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 6, 2006)

Without reading through this. This is a shocker to me at least I thought the Caner Brothers were all set to demolish Calvinism. Guess not.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Without reading through this. This is a shocker to me at least I thought the Caner Brothers were all set to demolish Calvinism. Guess not.



As if they could!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## turmeric (Oct 6, 2006)

I think we're spelling Caner wrong- it's q. u. i. t. t. e. r.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2006)

Very sad.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 6, 2006)

poop - can't say I'm surprised...


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 8, 2006)

*cancellation official*

http://aomin.org/index.php?itemid=1572

unfortunately the debate is now officially cancelled...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 8, 2006)

I believe I met Tom Ascol briefly once years ago; a friend in the same office where I worked introduced us when he was in town. Tom wrote a nice review of the Naphtali Press edition of _Concerning Scandal_ by James Durham in 1993. I forget if we were introduced first or if he wrote the review first and I met him later.
http://www.founders.org/FJ12/review.html#durham
It is not that surprising I suppose for a Reformed Baptist to be interested in that work. Years ago when I was working on publishing it I found out Ernest Reisinger was working on publishing the work as well. He "very" graciously back away from his project and I continued with my edition.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 8, 2006)

Just goes to show what happens to all areas of the Christian life, including integrity and ethics, when the foundational theology of Grace is flawed.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote from aomin:
Dr. O'Donnell wrote, "Given that the two sides cannot agree on the terms of the debate in a spirit of compromise he [Falwell] concurs that the debate should not occur and therefore there will not be a debate on October 16 agreeing with the decision that was announced on Friday by Dr. White."

So according to those prevaricating panty-waists @ LU/TRBC, White/Ascol simply announced they weren't coming, after no agreements were reached on terms. Somebody remind O'Donnell that the verse about accounting for every idle word to God Almighty applies to him too.

If LU/TRBC had an ounce of class, they would offer to pay back all the non-refundables (plane tix, etc.) White and Ascol ponied up for this gig. What a bunch of hypocritical phonies.

I will drape my Liberty diploma in black crepe, ashamed to tell folks I graduated from LU--Loudmouth University. I'll have to explain endlessly: "No, that is NOT what "B.S." stands for!"


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 9, 2006)

Bruce - you went to Liberty???


----------



## beej6 (Oct 9, 2006)

Anybody on here from Lynchburg or thereabouts? And would be willing to "host" our brother Dr. White for that evening he was supposed to be debating? I fear he may have plane tickets of the non-refundable variety, and Lynchburg is not exactly the most popular destination so my guess is those tickets cost $$.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 9, 2006)

Pastor Bruce,
That was great!!!


----------



## Devin (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Pastor Bruce,
> That was great!!!



Agreed. 

I was really looking forward to this debate. It would have been very interesting as a debate in itself. Also, it would have fostered more discussion about the doctrines of grace in baptist circles. Sadly, that's the more important impact that won't be felt now that the debate is cancelled.

I know it may be fruitless, but I'm hoping Ergun will accept Dr. White's offered for a one-on-one debate. I do not believe it will happen, nor would it have the same impact as this debate could have. But, it would be a good debate to listen to. I'd love to hear Ergun explain his comment on Romans 9 and how God hated Esau because of what he did.

If there is no debate in the future, then frankly, the "evangelical pitbull" is nothing but another evangellyfish.


----------



## Answerman (Oct 9, 2006)

I think that Dr. White and Tom Ascol should do what Greg Bahnsen did when Michael Martin backed out of his debate at the last moment, and that is have the debate anyway (Bahnsen called it "The Debate That Never Was"). All they would have to do is quote what their opponents have written against Calvinism and respond with a Biblical and exegetical response.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 10, 2006)

That is a cool idea!

Also - anyone seen the [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0G0FVWt50o]youtube video on the debate[/ame]? - really cool!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Found this*


----------



## turmeric (Oct 11, 2006)

Somebody oughta do a Sacred Sandwich about this one!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 11, 2006)




----------

